# What can I substitute for Tarragon?



## Entertain4Fun

What can I use a replacement for Tarragon if I don't have any?

Thanks!!


----------



## marmalady

What's the recipe?  What are you making?


----------



## Entertain4Fun

wasabi woman said:
			
		

> here's one I like...
> 
> Sour Cream Mushroom Soup
> 
> 1 1/2 tsp. vegetable oil
> 1 large onion, chopped
> 1/2 tsp. dried tarragon
> 1/4 tsp. nutmeg, freshly grated
> 1 lb. mushrooms, trimmed and sliced
> 1/2 cup all purpose flour
> 3 1/2 cups nonfat beef broth
> 1 cup reduced fat sour cream
> 1 cup 1% skim milk
> salt and fresh ground black pepper to taste
> pinch of cayenne or dash of Tabasco sauce



Mushroom Soup!!


----------



## nicole

I have replaced tarrogon with  thyme. I hade made chicken and dumplings didnt have tarrogon but put in thyme. was very good.


----------



## kitchenelf

I'd say thyme would work well - even a bit of rosemary but not too much.


----------



## Entertain4Fun

Thanks, I will try it out with Thyme!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Taragon is a sweet herb with hints of licorice flavor coupled with the pungency of thyme.  I would use a touch of anise with the thyme, or maybe some fennel .  You could also use chinese 5-spice powder with teh thyme to mimick the tarragon.

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## kitchenelf

Goodweed - while at the grocery store I kept asking myself why I didn't mention fennel - not enough coffee I guess.


----------



## norgeskog

E4Fun, you must not like it, as I do not.  I always substitute one of a combination of my favorites of thyme, rosemary, sage.  It works great, and if it if fish, I will add dill.  I


----------



## lgross

Thanks so much, Nicole.  You save my day.


----------



## lgross

Thank you all for your help.  I have thyme, fennel.


----------

